# Today’s Smoke Wagon



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I missed out on another S&W m41. The guy wouldn’t co operate on price so I’ll let him stew for awhile. Everyone thinks their gun is worth a mint. Ammo is worse. Every shop you go into has a few boxes of ammo from 50s and 60s. A year ago they had it jacked up as antique, now jacked a few more buck as shooting ammo.
Anyway found another K38 that guy wasn’t having much luck selling. Made him a deal that would be easy to refuse and he took it. Now proud owner of a 83/8ths “ S&W m14-3/ K38.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lasts trip to rural king they had 100rd box's of 45acp for 22.and change..... I thought of you , plenty of 9mm ,a lot of 556 boxes but that was then..... haven't been by since , to know what they have , can't go by without stopping , plus the Wal-Mart was loaded with 325 pk of 22's,


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Lasts trip to rural king they had 100rd box's of 45acp for 22.and change..... I thought of you , plenty of 9mm ,a lot of 556 boxes but that was then..... haven't been by since , to know what they have , can't go by without stopping , plus the Wal-Mart was loaded with 325 pk of 22's,


I would have bought $200 worth of 45s at that price, was that boxes of 50? Shop in town selling Blazer or Fiochi for $33.50./ 50.
Put big 12x 12 blue tarp on ground to catch brass. Still loose 20%. Another reason I got away from autos. Sucked back in and will load them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a beautiful 38! Is she a keeper or just for trade bait! You find all the pieces


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Box of 100, not sure of brand, I even thought of buying a few, (but don't need it at all)....

.looking at there website it might have been for 50rds

But the shelves are filling up here and there , cabelas had some ammo last I was in there but only 45 colt for handgun , but that worked for me


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> That’s a beautiful 38! Is she a keeper or just for trade bait! You find all the pieces


I only get about 1 out of 10. Less lately because of inflated prices.A few are getting out ahead of what they think is coming on gun control. The politicians will be happy to levy fees ( per gun ) low end guns are not worth the hassle.


----------

